# Furry Fiesta 2010 question



## Ainoko (Feb 6, 2010)

I have been hearing rumors that cameras won't be allowed at the convention. I am wondering if that is true.


----------



## Istanbul (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd love to know where these rumors are coming from, because they are completely false.


----------



## Ainoko (Feb 6, 2010)

Istanbul said:


> I'd love to know where these rumors are coming from, because they are completely false.



Thanks istanbul, you answered my question. Now for another one, if you stayed at the hotel last year, did the rooms have mini-fridges?


----------



## Istanbul (Feb 6, 2010)

Only the suites have mini-fridges, but they can be brought into any room for an extra $5.

With this in mind, I strongly suggest arranging this with the hotel as early as possible; I don't know how many mini-fridges they have, but I'd wager they'll run out pretty quickly.


----------



## Ainoko (Feb 6, 2010)

Istanbul said:


> Only the suites have mini-fridges, but they can be brought into any room for an extra $5.
> 
> With this in mind, I strongly suggest arranging this with the hotel as early as possible; I don't know how many mini-fridges they have, but I'd wager they'll run out pretty quickly.



Will call the hotel either tomorrow or Monday to set that up


----------

